# All-Grate Grille (like allroad concept) spotted at Worthersee



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A6 (C6) all-grate grille. The car is very bling, but the grille without the center segment appears (at least in design) straight from the allroad concept. On the allroad it was polished, but here it's seen in matte black. 
If you know who the manufacturer is, please share.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG!!! What have they done!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (JLoh)*

I'm not sure I like how you can see so much behind the grill. Maybe it looks better in person.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

Yeah, it looks like you can see some of the bumper support from that angle. 
here's a shot of the allroad snout.








Maybe the silver finish would mask it. I hear MTM is big on polished silver grilles now. I'm guessing this allroad had a modded bumper though so no support would show.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah, I can dig that grill! ^


----------

